# Please Help me with conformation!!!!



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, I need help with conformation  Any help would be appreciated , I would like to learn how to judge dairy goats. If you guys could sorta go back and forth with me that would be great  Photos and anything else would help also, 
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I would like that too.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When I went to the classification class I learned to start at the cannon bone and how to use it to guide you through a goats confirmation.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> When I went to the classification class I learned to start at the cannon bone and how to use it to guide you through a goats confirmation.


Could you explain how that works to me ?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The cannon bone is the first thing you should look at on a dairy goat. It tells you about the animals bone pattern. Why is that important? Because a good udder is wonderful, but her body has to hold up that nice udder. Cannon bones should be longer then the next bone up. That is the start of a long bone pattern, long bone pattern is a doe that is well balanced and she will have the ability carry that udder. Use that bone to measure her parts. It should about equal front leg width. It should about equal shoulder to wither, to loin, to rump length and width, hooks/pins, etc. Next time your watching a dos move take note of her cannon bone and then watch her movement. Long boned pattern does tend to be graceful, and have a fluid gait. Course boned does tend to walk stiff legged and choppy. 

We learned so much at the class. Like the next thing John told us. Look for does with huge nostrils. Like you could stick your thumb in them. These are does that will still milk well even when its hot because they can move oxygen into their body with greater ease.

There is obviously more to it then these few things. This was a class on looking at the goat as an individual not how she stacked against does in the ring. He stressed confirmation is more important then udder. If you breed your animals to have a good confirmation the good udders come along too.

Is there something specifically you are looking to learn?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> The cannon bone is the first thing you should look at on a dairy goat. It tells you about the animals bone pattern. Why is that important? Because a good udder is wonderful, but her body has to hold up that nice udder. Cannon bones should be longer then the next bone up. That is the start of a long bone pattern, long bone pattern is a doe that is well balanced and she will have the ability carry that udder. Use that bone to measure her parts. It should about equal front leg width. It should about equal shoulder to wither, to loin, to rump length and width, hooks/pins, etc. Next time your watching a dos move take note of her cannon bone and then watch her movement. Long boned pattern does tend to be graceful, and have a fluid gait. Course boned does tend to walk stiff legged and choppy.
> 
> We learned so much at the class. Like the next thing John told us. Look for does with huge nostrils. Like you could stick your thumb in them. These are does that will still milk well even when its hot because they can move oxygen into their body with greater ease.
> 
> ...


The main thing I want to get down right now is body conformation and then start learning about the udder attatchments and everything


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm pretty good at udder, I just need to work on body some more. 
Udder wise, this doe has a strong medial but lacks the height and width of the rear udder. See how it goes in an upside-down V at the top and is really low? It should, ideally be a wide U and just below her vulva. She's also lacking length, extension, and strength in the fore udder attachment(causing the pocket at the front) along with severely lacking in capacity, she can't produce highly because she has no where to put it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know about dairy goats, but if you want to know what good boer goats look like talk to crossroads boers! Her goats have amazing conformation  .

I think you can find a dairy doe score card on the ADGA website. It'll give you an idea of what the judges are looking for.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Then there are does like this. She is very high and wide through her escutcheon, has a strong medial, beautiful teats, and from the looks a vary capacious udder (couldn't find a good side - view of this doe so we don't know what her fore udder looks like)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Check out this Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/150891508348312/?ref=br_tf


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey HerdQueen - what do you mean by "holding up" to the udder? I have a Boer/Saanen doe who managed to get a very Boer body with a very dairy udder. Should I be worried about her longevity? She's 4 or 5 now and in great condition.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

**bump**


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Wailea is always my example.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I knew someone was missing from this thread. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pfft.. surely it couldn't be me. 

Any specific questions?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yup, it was you 

Can I come back later with SPECIFIC questions or is this a one time offer ? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'll give you a day.  Ready, set, go! 

Just ask when you think of them.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, I'll be back later. I have to go milk my shedevil goat


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

It sounds like Emzi00 has you covered for questions so I'll just post a link to one of my favorite does. Cisco CFA Chard Juliana. I think she epitomized that dairy strength category of the scorecard.

http://stevepopephotography.smugmug...86252_c7Djps#!i=1111069410&k=cNGQQdH&lb=1&s=A


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Hey HerdQueen - what do you mean by "holding up" to the udder? I have a Boer/Saanen doe who managed to get a very Boer body with a very dairy udder. Should I be worried about her longevity? She's 4 or 5 now and in great condition.


Not breed specific, but how she is put together. For example if your doe has weak pasterns. When she is in milk she will have a hard time maintaining lactation if she is sore, because she won't be grazing she will be resting. Same with splayed toes. A doe with an incorrect bite can have difficulty maintaining condition because she could have difficulty eating. Say she has a poor rump, its going to make her udder ligaments work that much harder to support the udder.

I'm just a breeder that believes body confirmation comes before udder. I believe a good confirmation aids an animal in good health and well being in general. If an animal has peak health she will have peak production.

I don't think your animal will break down because she has a Boer body with a saanen udder. I think you lucky I hear Boer milk is really good! How long does she maintain a lactation?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I just got her, but she's still milking after kidding in August! My Boer/Togg doe dries up in the fall without fail.

I was mostly asking in regards to the long bone pattern, because mine is definitely stubby with a very choppy gait. The only other dairy part she got is her head, which makes her pretty funny looking 

(The Boer/Togg got a dairy body and Boer udder...go figure lol.)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You know what I'm going to ask for right? I want to see a picture! 

I'm gonna say she is probably fin. You would know if she was having a hard time with her udder holding up. If she was having trouble you would see her ligaments becoming weak.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The first is lavender the Boer /saanen, second is Tulip the Boer /togg.


----------

